# Can we get an update on registration #'s?



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

Would be interested in how things look at this point, including # of folks coming from various states, and model breakdown...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: registration update*



David Keogh said:


> *Would be interested in how things look at this point, including # of folks coming from various states, and model breakdown... *


It looks like I am going to have to shut off the registration, 
as we have now reached our onsite capacity and beyond.

Based on these numbers, we will have to utilize
off-site/overflow parking...

Bimmerfest 2003: 431 cars, 1098 attendees

*Car Models Attending*

3-series (E21) 1 
3-series (E30) 16 
3-series (E36) 48 
3-series (E46) 103 
M3 (E30) 7 
M3 (E36) 58 
M3 (E46) 41 
X5 (E53) 7 
5-series (E28) 2 
5-series (E34) 14 
5-series (E39) 49 
M5 (E28) 2 
M5 (E34) 3 
M5 (E39) 11 
7-series (E32) 3 
7-series (E38) 19 
8-series (E31) 1 
Z3 11 
Z3 Coupe 1 
Z8 5 
Other - BMW 7 
Other - Non BMW 11 
Flying In 3 
Z4 4 
2002 3 
7-Series (E65/E66) 1

*Attendee States*

Alberta 1 
Arizona 8 
California 396 
Delaware 1 
Illinois 1 
Massachusetts 1 
Maryland 1 
Michigan 1 
Minnesota 1 
New Mexico 2 
New York 1 
Oregon 2 
Pennsylvania 1 
Utah 2 
Washington 12


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The main news page has been updated:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/news-story.php?news_id=40


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Is there a list of who is going? I haven't registered because I don't know if I can go yet.  But if I can, I might spend a few days in SB on Thurs and Fri too.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: registration update*



Jon Shafer said:


> *It looks like I am going to have to shut off the registration,
> as we have now reached our onsite capacity and beyond.
> 
> Based on these numbers, we will have to utilize
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

jon, curious, on the off-chance that my car is ready by 4/12, will i even be able to take delivery on that day? does your normal sales activities still continue on the day of bimmerfest? will i have to park miles away and walk to the dealer?


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

17 e34's... i'm impressed :drink:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *jon, curious, on the off-chance that my car is ready by 4/12, will i even be able to take delivery on that day? does your normal sales activities still continue on the day of bimmerfest? will i have to park miles away and walk to the dealer?  *


Hey Matthew.

The past couple of years it has worked out that we have
had a customer's delivery co-incide with the event;
we call it the "BimmerFest Delivery Program".

Your new car will get "special" attention and placement
(i.e. it will be showcased)... 

Let's cross our fingers!


----------



## dRea177cHa5eR (Apr 27, 2002)

wow! more e34s than i'd expected! grate!


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Hey Matthew.
> 
> The past couple of years it has worked out that we have
> had a customer's delivery co-incide with the event;
> ...


 sounds cool!! can you guys leave the rear euro plate on the car? 

would i be able to leave the dealer (what, with all the cars packed, i heard people saying you can't leave the dealer unless you're parked on the street) since i'll want to go drive it right away!


----------



## chykneestweakr (Mar 29, 2003)

is it possible to still go to this event if we haven't registered yet?


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

chykneestweakr said:


> *is it possible to still go to this event if we haven't registered yet? *


I'd like to know the answer to this, too. I feel like a complete fool, but I totally missed the part about having to register for the event. :banghead:

The above registration link still worked for me, but will it count? Jon, any chance at all?










Shameless, I know. 

- Michael


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jgrgnt said:


> *
> The above registration link still worked for me, but will it count?
> *




Attendee Detail:
Michael ********
Irvine, California 92606
Drives an 3-series (E46)

Works for me... 

This raises an important point.

Registration does not guarantee a prime parking space
at the event (although I wish that it did). It is *inevitable*
that some will have to park off-site as we have enrollments
exceeding our known parking capacity. Unfortunately,
there is nothing that we can do about it. As I have 
stated previously, we are going to pack 'em in; do not
park on the lot if you plan on leaving before the festivities
(pardon the pun) have concluded. Don't be late either,
if you want a good spot.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Attendee Detail:
> Michael ********
> ...


Wow, Jon, many many thanks! :bow: :thumbup:

Sounds like it's going to be a great event this year. Can't wait until the 12th!


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Attendee Detail:
> Michael ********
> ...


so would i be able to leave the dealer if i happen to pickup that day?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *so would i be able to leave the dealer if i happen to pickup that day?  *


Just in time for the Road Rally!

:angel:


----------



## Kempe (Feb 18, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> *Is there a list of who is going? I haven't registered because I don't know if I can go yet.  But if I can, I might spend a few days in SB on Thurs and Fri too. *


 Sparkly
Old Dave and I will be there just to kick your butt. Hmm, I'm sure that Dan will help us and make it an all UCLA butt kicking.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Just in time for the Road Rally!
> 
> :angel: *


:yikes: 

the boat is due to dock this weekend!!!! :yikes: :yikes: :thumbup:


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey Jon. This will be my first Bimmerfest... Do you usually group the cars on the lot by series or is it just in the order people show up? CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Unfortunately, with all of the comotion of the arrivals,
we won't have the opportunity to group the cars by model... 


Yeah, I'm excited as hell too!


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

Makes sense. I'm sure you guys have things under control, but if you need any help with setup, etc… let me know. I'm local so it wouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks for the offer!

I can't believe that we've only got 1 week to go.

Today I was chatting with Simon ("Mr. Vanos") Atik
from evosport, and we decided to add another clinic
in the showroom. He's got this newfangled Mp3
player that plugs in just like a CD changer in the 
trunk that he's going to demonstrate.

:thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Thanks for the offer!
> 
> I can't believe that we've only got 1 week to go.
> 
> ...


One of these? (Newfangled my @ss... )


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *One of these? (Newfangled my @ss... ) *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dino (Feb 20, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Hey Matthew.
> 
> The past couple of years it has worked out that we have
> had a customer's delivery co-incide with the event;
> ...


 Jon, Does the "Bimmerfest Delivery Program" apply to M5s also. I'm on the PGL due in 4/6/03.


----------



## timers (Apr 6, 2003)

Is there somehow you can list all that have registered by name, or first name or something, just so that we can all make sure we have registerered. I registered, but I was not sure if I did it in time or not. Im gonna roll with the OC caravan, and hopefully get there in time for a spot.

Thanks Jon


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Dino said:


> *Jon, Does the "Bimmerfest Delivery Program" apply to M5s also. I'm on the PGL due in 4/6/03. *


of course! why wouldn't it? today is the day!!! let's hope our cars speed through the vpc..


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dino said:


> *Jon, Does the "Bimmerfest Delivery Program" apply to M5s also. I'm on the PGL due in 4/6/03. *


Absolutely Dino!

(I just figured out your true identity!)



Nice to see you're psoting here!

:thumbup:



timers said:


> *Is there somehow you can list all that have registered by name, or first name or something, just so that we can all make sure we have registerered. I registered, but I was not sure if I did it in time or not. Im gonna roll with the OC caravan, and hopefully get there in time for a spot.
> *


timers,

I need your given name to verify...


----------



## timers (Apr 6, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *timers,
> I need your given name to verify... *


Jake Sansone


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Jake,

You are in like Flynn..

:thumbup:

Attendee Detail:

Jake Sansone
Drives an 3-series (E30)


----------



## timers (Apr 6, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Jake,
> 
> You are in like Flynn..
> 
> ...


Nice, so how many E30s regged as of now? Thanks.
Any link that shows this?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

timers said:


> *Nice, so how many E30s regged as of now? *


31 E30's in total, 13 of which are M3's...


----------



## e30sd (Apr 3, 2003)

timers said:


> *Nice, so how many E30s regged as of now? Thanks.
> Any link that shows this? *


check the first page of the thread

Bimmerfest 2003: 431 cars, 1098 attendees

Car Models Attending

3-series (E21) 1 
*3-series (E30) 16* 
3-series (E36) 48 
3-series (E46) 103 
*M3 (E30) 7 * 
M3 (E36) 58 
M3 (E46) 41 
X5 (E53) 7 
5-series (E28) 2 
5-series (E34) 14 
5-series (E39) 49 
M5 (E28) 2 
M5 (E34) 3 
M5 (E39) 11 
7-series (E32) 3 
7-series (E38) 19 
8-series (E31) 1 
Z3 11 
Z3 Coupe 1 
Z8 5 
Other - BMW 7 
Other - Non BMW 11 
Flying In 3 
Z4 4 
2002 3 
7-Series (E65/E66) 1


----------



## timers (Apr 6, 2003)

e30sd said:


> *check the first page of the thread
> 
> Bimmerfest 2003: 431 cars, 1098 attendees
> 
> ...


Well I did see that, and thats why I said "as of now", but I guess you didnt read that part.

31 E3o's....nice.....:thumbup:


----------



## e30sd (Apr 3, 2003)

timers said:


> *Well I did see that, and thats why I said "as of now", but I guess you didnt read that part.
> 
> 31 E3o's....nice.....:thumbup: *


my bad

[insert foot in mouth] :bigpimp:


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

We'll be running a 7 series caravan (hmm...only 23 7s registered  ).

Results from this weekends first SoCal 7 Club meet (too bad they aren't all going to Bfest, but we have some members that couldn't show that are going):

Good turn out, considering there were a few known people that couldn't make it. 10 7s (3 E32s suprisingly, and 7 E38s) and a M6 in the background.

Here's some pics - I'll try to get some of the other guys with better cameras to post here with some more pics. That and we definitely need a wide-angle lens 


































~Matt Segal


----------



## timers (Apr 6, 2003)

Tuesday Bump 
Can we know the total amount of BMW's now regged...

And oh ya, is it possible to have a "Guiness" type record on Saturday in any aspect?


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't know if we break October(Oktober?)fest records...if any

But maybe for # of a certain series together...

~Matt Segal


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

What are the current reg. list after the close of registering. Am I the inly E21? WOW, but there are a few 2002's.:thumbup:


----------

